# Válvulas apareadas



## cardozom (Jun 17, 2013)

Un proveedor de válvulas al cual le pido si me puede vender válvulas de potencia apareadas para hacer una salida de audio me dice que solo puede medir emisión y transconductancia, ademas de chequear filamentos, cortos etc.
Que otro parámetro debería medirse para determinar si las válvulas son aptas para ir en un montaje de salida push pull ?
Desde ya muchas gracias.

Marcelo


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 17, 2013)

Yo las apareaba en forma saencilla: alimento con el mismo voltaje, misma resistencia de carga, y pruebo con 2 voltajes distintos en grilla. Elijo las que dan lo mas iguales posible. Es decir, al tanteo, porque no tengo parámertros fijos. Otra cosa no hacía falta.


----------



## cardozom (Jun 17, 2013)

aquileslor Gracias por la espuesta


----------



## maton00 (Jun 17, 2013)

realmente no hace falta aparearlas tanto ,si te das cuenta un trafo de salida no puede ser tan perfecto varian tanto vueltas como impedancia y resistencia en DC inclusive en trafos de salida caros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2013)

He visto incluso , medir simetría , intercambiarlas y volver a medirla 

Supongamos que fueron ultra prolijos y tienen las mismas espiras , pero el largo del alambre varía . . .  a menos de una construcción super especial


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 18, 2013)

lo ideal es medir la transconductancia, igual, el circuito de polarizacion y el de driver deberia estar pensado para ajustar, balance de CA y balance de BIAS.


----------



## maton00 (Jun 18, 2013)

Antes de preocuparse por las valvulas de potencia sería conveniente experimentar con la etapa de driver (inversor) para que no llegase a recortar la señal positiva o negativa o inclusive para que no varíen tanto las salidas de este (recuerda que deben ser lo mas simetricas posibles pero con fase contraria).

PD: Eso sí, en la medida de lo posible no uses valvulas nuevas con usadas debido a que el ampli se te podría "embalar o inclusive oscilar".
Con el tiempo las transconductancias de estas valvulas varían por lo que la nueva trabajaria mas caliente y se agotaría con mayor rapidéz


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 20, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> He visto incluso , medir simetría , intercambiarlas y volver a medirla
> 
> Supongamos que fueron ultra prolijos y tienen las mismas espiras , pero el largo del alambre varía . . .  a menos de una construcción super especial



Si,están bien hechos,no varia el largo total del alambre,y por ende la resistencia óhmica es exactamente igual en ambas mitades del primario, estos tipos de forma de bobinado del primario,de llama precisamente "equilibrado" ,tanto electricamente,como magneticamente.-
El primario se divide en 4 bobinas(galletas) y se bobinan en la forma esquematica del adjunto(ver).-
Yo Bobine 2 trafos de salida,para mi amplificador, de la manera descripta,y las mitades de sus primarios son exactamente iguales a las otras mitades.-
Sucede que aparte de hacerlos según el diagrama,hay que bobinar hilo a hilo,y capa a capa,y aparte con un contador confiable.-
Para más detalle,pueden ir a mi post: Audio Gran Señal-Amplificador estéreo valvular,50W rms por canal Hi-Fi, Pag 3,#45.-
Ver adjunto
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2013)

De eso hablaba


----------



## cardozom (Jun 21, 2013)

Gustavo, ese gráfico representa el primario partido en 4 bobinados con el secundario partido en 3 intercalado ??


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 21, 2013)

Estimado Cardozom: el primario esta dividido en cuatro bobinas,y el secundario que es una sola bobina," esta con lineas punteadas", al solo efecto de mostrar el bobinado primario.-
Aqui te mando un archivo mas detallado para su comprensión.-
De todas formas, si quieres ir más profundo en el tema puedes ir a mi post ,en la pag,y mensaje que enumero anteriormente.-
Saludos 
Gusravo


----------



## cardozom (Jun 28, 2013)

Gustavo gracias por tus aclaraciones ahora una pregunta se logra mayor rendimiento del trafo bobinando así que haciendo medio primario, secundario ne el medio y el otro medio primario ?? o sea realmente se gana en respuesta en frecuencia ? Por otra parte como hiciste para bobinar "justito hasta ahi" los primarios sin tener un divisor en el acarrete del trafo ??


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 28, 2013)

Si vós te fijas bien en el último gráfico,la cosa es así: si tenés un primario de por ejemplo 2000 espiras,dividís el primario en cuatro bobinas de 500 espiras c/u, haces las primeras 2 bobinas del primario contra el fondo del carrete,arriba de ellas,bobinás el secundario en una sola bobina, y arriba del secundario,bobinas las otras 2 bobinas restantes del primario,luego tenés que conectar las cuatro bobinas en la forma descripta en el gráfico,la conexión es en serie y cruzada,respetando entrada y salida de cada bobina(podés llamarla también, principio y final de cada bobina: es lo mismo),esto es para que todas estén en fase y sumen en el acoplamiento y no resten.-
En un trafo de salida común,donde el primario es una sola bobina,y también tienes por ejemplo 2000 espiras,y comienzas a bobinar(p1) hasta llegar a la mitad(1000 espiras,PM+B),y luego hacés la otra mitad (p2),sucede que la primera mitad (p1,PM+B) por tener espiras más cortas,tiene menor resistencia óhmica que la ségunda y última mitad(PM+B,p2) que tiene espiras más largas.-
Este primario está desequilibrado.-
Lo mismo sucede y peor,si se divide el primario en 2 con el secundario en el medio,dado que la primera bobina del primario sus espiras van a ser mucho mas cortas que la otra mitad del primario,y va a quedar más desequilibrado.-
Por eso en los trafos de salida de calidad para HI-FI,el primario se divide en 4,como expliqué más arriba,y así queda totalmente equilibrado,la primera bobina de abajo se conecta en serie y cruzada con la cuarta bobina de arriba(estas forman 1/2 bobina),la segunda bobina de abajo se conecta en serie y cruzada con la tercera bobina de arriba(estas forman la otra 1/2 bobina),y fijate que cada 1/2 bobina son exactamente iguales,por que unis una de abajo de espiras cortas con una de arriba de espiras largas.-Ambas tienen el mismo valor óhmico,luego conectás ambas mitades en serie y este es punto medio(+b) del primario completo.-
Para ver como se bobina y como queda podes visitar mi post/f31/amplificador-estereo-valvular-50w-rms-canal-hi-fi-81356/index4.html
mensaje #71,ahí podés ver las fotos.-
Saludos Cordiales


----------



## cardozom (Jun 29, 2013)

Gustavo gracias por tus aclaraciones


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 29, 2013)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> lo ideal es medir la transconductancia, igual, el circuito de polarizacion y el de driver deberia estar pensado para ajustar, balance de CA y balance de BIAS.


Tal cual como dice Hazard,midiendo la transconductancia(conductancia mutua),es suficiente para luego aparear las válvulas de salida.-Pero como dice Hazard todas las etapas deben estar controladas para no salirse de la linealidad,esto es control de balance CA de los drivers y balance de BIAS del par de salida,Bobinado primario equilibrado del trafo de salida,etc,etc.-
Con respecto a la primera duda del encabezado del tema,si tu proveedor te las entrega apareadas(emparejadas o matched pair),con esto es suficiente,por que te dijo que puede medir la transconductancia,lo importante es que ambas midan +-5% una de otra.-
Si por ejemplo tomamos un par de 6L6GC,de fábrica, nuevas,su transconductancia miden cada una 5200 µmhos en promedio, así que si una mide 5000 µmhos, la otra tendrá que medir entre 4750 µmhos y 5250 µmhos(+-5%).-
Nota: µmho= millonésima del mho.- mho: i/e.-unidad de conductancia.-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## cardozom (Jul 1, 2013)

Respecto a los transformadores quisiera hacer una pregunta; esos ultra lineales que llevan la derivación al 43% para las grillas como seria exactamente el bobinado, tomando números redondos de 1000 espiras de primario, 0 - 430 - 500 - 570 - 1000. Es así como se hacen las derivaciones ??? 
Me refiero a la relación de vueltas


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 1, 2013)

Estimado Cardozom: te voy a contestar tu pregunta,pero la voy a contestar en el tema correspondiente más cercano,así no desvirtuamos el tema "válvulas apareadas" que vos mismo iniciaste.-
Fijate en: Sistemas de Audio/Audio discusión General/Cálculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia.- Está en Destacados.-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------

